# Damn Bony Shoulders...



## Karlito (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm making good gains, but my traps are virtually non-existent, and the end of my collar bone at the top of my shoulder juts out with no muscle covering it up.....

That's underdeveloped Traps, yes?

Mixed in with my regular routine I've been doing 3 sets of 10 reps of heavy weight dumbell shrugs (a lot of Dumbells and an old Soloflex I only use for a pull-up/dip station is what I have to work with)  mixed with 3 sets of ten reps of upright rows with medium weight....(two days a week as it turns out) 

I'm finding it really tough to tire out these trap muscles.

What can I do to really nail the traps and get rid of these bony shoulders???

Do people do straight arm, palms down dumbell raises for this purpose?


----------



## Karlito (Apr 24, 2003)

Can someone please give me maybe links to some alternative trap building exercises besides shrugs and farmer's walk?

It would seem using light weight dumbell lifts with straight arms and palms facing down would do good things?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Karlito *_
> Can someone please give me maybe links to some alternative trap building exercises besides shrugs and farmer's walk?



deadlifts


----------



## shwaym (Apr 24, 2003)

http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/

go to the exercises section.
ive always had big traps even when i didnt lift so now theyre my best muscles.
id do palm-up overhead raises, upright row, deadlifts(on back day) & some shrugs. i also feel my traps on bent over BB rows.


----------



## Karlito (Apr 28, 2003)

I do deadlifts, shrugs, and upright rows already.  Remember I only have dumbells at the moment though.

Do palm down lateral raises build the traps?

Like I said the end of my collarbone at the shoulder juts out and I'm looking to cover that up.


----------



## gains4life (Jun 5, 2008)

You can do arnold presses with dumbells. They are great for the front deltoid which is what you need to work to cover up that bone.


----------



## Gordo (Jun 5, 2008)

Technique plays into it. You may not be hitting the traps as much as you think. Going heavier isn't always the solution.

Try snatch grip deadlifts.

Also, many of the Olympic lifts will fry your traps in various ways but it's best to have someone teach you them or go really light to learn technique.

ie: Snatch, Clean and Jerk, Clean and Press.


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of hang cleans, dumbbell snatch, and Arnold press - I have pretty decent delts (for a girl lol!) and I had NO delts wen I started lifting. You don't have a barbell - can you do handstand pushups leaning against a wall? Upright rows aren't a great movement (makes for an unhappy rotator cuff), but the movements mentioned above are if you can somehow manage them with the equipment you have.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2008)

gains4life said:


> You can do arnold presses with dumbells. They are great for the front deltoid which is what you need to work to cover up that bone.



  More than 5 years later, you answer the question.  I wonder if Karlito is still sitting at the computer waiting for a reply.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you gaining weight?


----------



## Gordo (Jun 5, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> More than 5 years later, you answer the question.  I wonder if Karlito is still sitting at the computer waiting for a reply.



Dammit ta hell, I always miss that part  (how do these things get resurrected???)


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 5, 2008)

Gordo said:


> (how do these things get resurrected???)



Because some people cant be bothered to check the date on the last post.

Laziness, stupidity, rebelliousness, or (hopefully) all three


----------



## thewicked (Jun 6, 2008)

deadlifts, cleans, and heavy shrugs. 

traps to me are like calves..you either have them or you don't. Traps get worked in ALOT of different exercises..it doesn't seem to matter what i do for them they won't grow like everything else...just get stronger. Cleans and deads however are typically teh best overall trap builders out there at the moment.


----------

